# Nursing Home/Alzheimers Care



## dnico33

Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:

Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area. 

Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

dnico33 said:


> I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option.


I don't know anything about the nursing home care in Mexico, but depending on which state you live in, you should consider first looking into what is available through Medicaid for your father.

Basically, if he is eligible for Medicare in the US, he may be able to have his nursing home care covered under Medicaid, without your having to sacrifice your earnings. My father recently died after having spent 4 years in a nursing home, most of that paid for by Medicaid. Admittedly he was lucky - the home was a decent, caring place and I believe he received good treatment. And he was transferred there initially by his insurer - for conditions other than Alzheimers, though it appears he ultimately wound up with that.

The problem with putting your father in a Mexican facility is that, first of all, he'll have no Medicare coverage at all. But even worse (IMO, anyhow) is that he'll be in a foreign country, with few if any of the staff (and probably none of the other patients/residents) who can speak English with him. The food is different, the climate is different, the standards of care are different. For someone with Alzheimers, this is all terrifying, threatening and pretty isolating stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum.
I would agree with the need to investigate all of your options with an eye to what is best for your father. You might find that it would be difficult to get him an FM3 if he is incompetent.


----------



## dnico33

First of all, thank you for your replies. I have done a decent amount of research and the 'assisted living' industry in Mexico is being strongly encouraged by the government so I know that immigration issues will unlikely be a problem. But I'm glad that the question was brought up because I must be certain about everything prior to such a major change of direction. This is part of the progression of an unhappy journey which must be made, and I'm sure there are others who will benefit from the nice folks who take the time to contribute here. God Bless!


----------



## Bevdeforges

One other caveat - if what you're looking at is "assisted living" rather than nursing home care, make sure you ask what their limits and ranges are. In the US, the term "assisted living" can be used for almost any type of round the clock care facility - each state has its own limitations and definitions. Mexico may well have yet another series of criteria or regulations.

The reason my father wound up in a nursing home is because he "flunked out of" assisted living. Too many falls, and he reached the point where he needed far more than the alloted time per day for "personal assistance."

At a certain point, when the resident requires more care than the assisted living facility is able or willing to give, they will offload him to a nursing home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

Assisted living is not appropriate for anyone with Alzheimers. It is designed for people who are reasonably competent. In general, I don't think it includes administering medication. There was some publicity a few years ago about a fairly high rate of problems, including death, from medications not being properly supervised. It really wasn't blamed on the facilities, since administering medications was not part of their responsibilites. It turned out that people were leaving their parents in assisted living long after it was appropriate because of the cost, and the facilities were trying to cope and not doing well.


----------



## Bevdeforges

synthia said:


> Assisted living is not appropriate for anyone with Alzheimers. It is designed for people who are reasonably competent. In general, I don't think it includes administering medication. There was some publicity a few years ago about a fairly high rate of problems, including death, from medications not being properly supervised. It really wasn't blamed on the facilities, since administering medications was not part of their responsibilites. It turned out that people were leaving their parents in assisted living long after it was appropriate because of the cost, and the facilities were trying to cope and not doing well.


It can depend on the state and the specific regulations. The assisted living place my father was in had a specific Alzheimer's wing (with specific rates for Alzheimers patients much higher than in the other section). Alzheimers care is seen as a "growth industry" and I think you'll see more and more facilities set up for "top of the line" care in the US. (Though maybe this economic crisis will take a bit of the bloom off that rose.)

Even in the "regular" section, there was some big to-do about administering medications and the procedures for doing that changed significantly during my parents' stay there. In scanning nursing home reviews (on the Medicare website) one of the most frequent "violations" cited - even in the best nursing homes - is some form of mix up in administering meds. And based on my most recent experience with nursing homes (my father and an aunt), taking meds is one of the routines most likely to provoke problems, even in non-Alzheimers patients.

One other thing to look into before making a big move to find care for an elderly parent is hospice care. It can be tricky getting an Alzheimer's patient onto hospice, but once done, it's a real blessing for all concerned. (And there is hospice care within most nursing homes, though you have to ask about it.) Medicare will cover it once you get the paperwork signed off.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

A friend of mine went throug getting hospice care through Medicare, but I think she was told that it is onlyl for people who are within six months of dying. The whole thing is extremely complicated.

It's nice to know more facilities are being developed for Alzheimer's patients, and that the assisted living facilites are developing special sections for them. It only emphasizes that regular assisted living won't work well.


----------



## Bevdeforges

synthia said:


> A friend of mine went throug getting hospice care through Medicare, but I think she was told that it is onlyl for people who are within six months of dying. The whole thing is extremely complicated.
> 
> It's nice to know more facilities are being developed for Alzheimer's patients, and that the assisted living facilites are developing special sections for them. It only emphasizes that regular assisted living won't work well.


You're right that, for Medicare coverage, a hospice patient has to be determined to be within six months of dying - however, once qualified for hospice, they won't shut it off after six months of treatment. I figured if the OP was considering institutional care after having cared for someone at home for a long time, perhaps the situation was becoming acute and that could be the time to get the evaluation process in motion.

The problem with the Alzheimer sections in assisted living is that the monthly fees are dreadfully expensive and not subject to being covered by Medicare or Medicaid. The Alzheimer units in nursing home, on the other hand, can be covered by Medicaid if the patient qualifies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

My friends mother's care was cut back, then later reinstated, and it was re-evaluated on a quarterly basis.


----------



## Bevdeforges

synthia said:


> My friends mother's care was cut back, then later reinstated, and it was re-evaluated on a quarterly basis.


Like so many things, it really does depend on the circumstances of the case - and the people who are processing the paperwork. A friend's father went onto hospice for terminal cancer - and actually lasted a little longer than the six months allowed. In his case, there was no question of his not qualifying, just that someone got the timing a bit wrong.

To be honest about it, hospice care costs Medicare lots less than "regular" care and treatment for the same ailments.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wendyl

*care for elderly*



dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


hmmm?
I am in Leon, a modern city in Mexico, with all amenities, good health care.
every household it seems has a maid (or 2)
home nurses are cheap. houses are beautiful here and jobs are plenty. the economy is thriving.
look for a place that is NOT touristy...then property can be owned, is cheaper, maids, nurses and nanny are cheap and ALL the amenities are here...even skating rinks and water parks. Leon has wonderful weather all year round. crime is limited.


----------



## imprintmx

*San Miguel de Allende*



dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Hello

I'm in San Miguel de Allende which is no where near any coast: it's 6,500 ft. up in central Mexico, 2.5 hrs. drive from Mexico City. However, San Miguel is a very safe and charming town, with a large population of retired Americans and international expats and a recently constructed assisted living/nursing home that specializes in care for Alzheimers patients just a few miles from the center of town. 

The name of the facility is Cielito Lindo and their website is: cielitolindoassistedliving (dot com)

Regards, Janet


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, imprintmx, and thanks for the excellent response and the reference where the OP may find what he needs.


----------



## GregRG

*Alzheimers facility in Mexico*



dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


You might want to look into Cielito Lindo here in San Miguel de Allende-- very nice, very affordable, and a great place for you to relcoate, as well.


----------



## Mikewo

*Great Facility Ensenada, MX*



dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi,

I live in San Diego and struggled with the same problem you have for a good while before finding a solution in Ensenada, MX. My grandmother has stage 4 Alzheimer's and is in a wheelchair. It's about 2 hours south of the border near the beach. There are houses and condos abound for long term rental that are very reasonable. My Grandmother has been there for 3.5 years and I have nothing but wonderful things to say. You will find great care by great people in a caring environment. I've become good friends with the owner, who is a retired fire captain from California, and would be happy to make an introduction. 

Best Regards,

Mike


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Mike.
Many have found that the care in Mexico can be wonderful, although places specializing in Alzheimer's patients may be harder to find. Here at Lake Chapala, there are several homes offering everything from assisted living to nursing care and I've never heard a bad word about any of them.


----------



## Mikewo

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome, Mike.
> Many have found that the care in Mexico can be wonderful, although places specializing in Alzheimer's patients may be harder to find. Here at Lake Chapala, there are several homes offering everything from assisted living to nursing care and I've never heard a bad word about any of them.


HI RVGRINGO, thanks for welcoming me to the forum. These topics are near and dear to my heart. I agree, it is very difficult to find a facility that actually focuses on and has expertise in Alzheimer's/Dementia care. It took me almost two years of searching high and low. I found many homes that were converted to care for 4 to 6 patients, but I really didn't feel comfortable with that type of setting. Instead, I wanted something that was staffed well with trained caregivers that focused almost exclusively on Alzheimer's/Dementia. You will probably agree it takes a special person and facility to handle the specific needs of those patients. Just to be clear, this is not an "assisted living" type of place, this is full care for folks that can't care for themselves at all. 

I love the Lake Chapala area, it's a gift from god, however, being from California it was much easier for me to focus on baja. It's a 90 minute drive down the coast vs. a long plane ride. I have lived on and off for almost 20 years in Baja and I know my way around, which made things easier than if I were to fly to the mainland and have a limited time to check places out and make a decisions. I actually visited the facility my grandmother is at 6 times unannounced and was more than satisfied that it was the right place. The caregivers speak English, there are other Americans at the facility and they accept whatever the amount of the social security payment is. Meaning, for most there are no out of pocket costs for the family.


----------



## nmhuni

dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi, I live on the coast outside of Merida. I have not heard of an alzheimers unit here, but the amount you would have to pay for one or two people to be in your home to care for him might be less than a nursing home. Good luck! NM Huni


----------



## Mikewo

*Really?*



thomassetser said:


> Many Assisted Living Facilities are available in USA with cost less if u can in chicago, Georgia etc.. Assisted Living In Chicago and Assisted Living In Georgia are available.


What is the monthly cost for the facilities in Georgia and Chicago you refer to? What is the level of care?


----------



## queenster

there may be changes with the rules in the state. You'd better check each facility to be sure. but I agree with some comments with regard to Medicare coverage 
good luck


----------



## mickisue1

queenster said:


> there may be changes with the rules in the state. You'd better check each facility to be sure. but I agree with some comments with regard to Medicare coverage
> good luck


It's a good idea to check the dates of the last response. You replied to a thread that was started over 3 years ago, and hadn't had an entry for two years.

All that said, given the recent interest in "options" for disposing of one's remains after death, a renewed discussion of options for when one is not able to care for oneself might also be in order.

One of the reasons that I want to move from the US is that, frankly, our healthcare system is draconian and inhumane. I would love to hear of some of the posters' experience with that in MX.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Rest Home Care in Mexico & Alzheimers*



dnico33 said:


> Does anyone have any insight they can provide on my situation which is:
> 
> Within two years I think it will be time to put my now 86 year old father into a nursing home that specializes in alzheimers/dementia care. I've had to semi-retire in order to care for him the last 13 months, so a U.S. based facility is not an option. I have heard some very positive things about facilities in Mexico that have better care and cost much less. I would want to relocate and rent a nice place to live nearby the coast, any coast as long as it is a relatively safe area.
> 
> Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi;

I have a potential alternative to for you.

Is there anyone in the family with a Medical background? Nurse, Doctor, Therapist, anything like that?

I reviewed what was available for my Mother about 10 years ago. There were six Rest Home and Assisted Living facilities in Guadalajara area. There prices were about half of what my Mother
was paying (Hemoragine Financially), in Southern California.

We got put in a situation we needed to help out my Mother and my wife's Mother - both in their early 90's. We came to the conclusion, that we could rent a "villa" in BajaMar Country Club about 60 miles below the T.J. /California border for cheaper and my wife train two shifts of Care Givers.
This would not work, unless you have some family member that can come with the experience to train the care givers for a couple of weeks, on exactly what was needed. Then you manage the whole thing dedicating your self to just that. We found a great young Geriatric Doctor who personally came and conducted all tests and took them to a Lab, even dragging a portable X-Ray Machine up the steps to take an X-Ray.

So, someplace safe within close proximity to the border for you - might be a good option?
That way if they have to have hospitalization in USA, they can be transferred via a quick Ambulance ride.

So both the Mom's lived very rich last days in style, with 270 degree views of the coastline north
of Ensenada and were very happy. My Mother died in a Ensenada Hospital run by very competant nuns, and my Mother-in-Law wanted to return to the Grand kids in Central Mexico after that.

Just thought, I'd give you another option - but you need to be fairly fluent in Spanish to pull it all off.


----------



## robyngail

We had my MIL at Alicia's in Ajijiac and we were very pleased with her care. My father in law was never able to get use to Mexico and thus to her back to California after a year. She now shares a room with others, has 1/2 the care and it is four times more expensive.


----------



## Residencia Pacifica

There are lots of options now available in Mexico. I am not sure if you ever found what you were looking for or not but I will share the information I have with you just in case. Try Residencia Lourdes Pacifica in Ensenada, Mexico. It is just across the border from San Diego so it is a quick drive and the facility sits beachfront for your loved one to enjoy the spectacular view. I hope this helps and best wishes to you.


----------

